# Controlling existing gyno on cycle



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

sup fellas,

I have a small peanut size gyno under mr right nip. Ive tried to elimiate it with letro numerous times, but it never completely went away.

My past 2 cycles ive controlled it by taking letro on cycle but letro really affects my gains and drys my joints out terribly.

Any suggestions how to control it, yet not use something as harsh as letro? Now i will take letro if need be because I definetly dont want this thing any bigger.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 17, 2012)

need to know what drugs you are planning on running for your upcoming cycle.


----------



## bmw (Mar 17, 2012)

aromasin or nolva or both.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 17, 2012)

without bloodwork, it's difficult to say.  If you're e2 is in range, then an AI or SERM probably wouldn't help.


----------



## bmw (Mar 17, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> without bloodwork, it's difficult to say.  If you're e2 is in range, then an AI or SERM probably wouldn't help.



if it's in range before his cycle that won't mean a thing come cycle time.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry no bloodwork, but heres my next (4th) cycle.. 6'1 230lb 17% BF

Wk 1-4 Methadrol 1cap ED
Wk 1-12 Test 500mg per week (250mg 2x EW)
Wk 1-10 deca 500mg per week (250mg 2x EW)
Wk 9-14 winstrol 50mg ED (1 tab ED)

PCT
17-20 Nolva 20/20/20/20
17-20 Clomid 100/50/25/25


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 17, 2012)

bmw said:


> if it's in range before his cycle that won't mean a thing come cycle time.


correct, he should be checking levels on cycle too.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

Can also critque my cycle if you like.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

are you taking anything to control progesterine/prolactin?  I know everyone says you won't get a lump with that kind of gyno.. but I do.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 17, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Sorry no bloodwork, but heres my next (4th) cycle.. 6'1 230lb 17% BF
> 
> Wk 1-4 Methadrol 1cap ED
> Wk 1-12 Test 500mg per week (250mg 2x EW)
> ...




looks good, id recommend 12.5mg aromasin ED or at least .5mg adex eod. You will likely also nee caber at .5mg 2x a week or bromo 1.25mg ED


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, I actually have all those i bought from an old vendor on here (extreme peptide i think) I looked at them the other day and all of them have junk settled on the bottom. I tried shaking them but now they're just clumpy. It wont disolve at all.  I never used them, so I never knew the quality of the product. Now i wonder the quality, plus they;re not a vendor anymore..

I suppose I should buy all new chems


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 17, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Thanks, I actually have all those i bought from an old vendor on here (extreme peptide i think) I looked at them the other day and all of them have junk settled on the bottom. I tried shaking them but now they're just clumpy. It wont disolve at all.  I never used them, so I never knew the quality of the product. Now i wonder the quality, plus they;re not a vendor anymore..
> 
> I suppose I should buy all new chems



the particles are normal, but I don't know about chunks.  I always recommend keeping multiple brands of AI and SERMS on hand for insurance.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

I usually buy from more well known places (CEM, AG guys) but this partically vendor was litterly 75% cheaper... I'll stick with the big name places this time


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

Im going to give manpower a shot.. healty prices!!!   Did a little research and they seem legit

SO!! to combat my gyno on cycle, obviosuly will have letro on hand.. but should i take 12.5 or 25mg ED of aromasin?


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 17, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Thanks, I actually have all those i bought from an old vendor on here (extreme peptide i think) I looked at them the other day and all of them have junk settled on the bottom. I tried shaking them but now they're just clumpy. It wont disolve at all. I never used them, so I never knew the quality of the product. Now i wonder the quality, plus they;re not a vendor anymore..
> 
> I suppose I should buy all new chems


Try putting them in a cup of hot water and see if the clumps liquify. It can`t hurt.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 17, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Im going to give manpower a shot.. healty prices!!!   Did a little research and they seem legit
> 
> SO!! to combat my gyno on cycle, obviosuly will have letro on hand.. but should i take 12.5 or 25mg ED of aromasin?



If it were me and I had a history of gyno, I'd start at 25mg/day and get bloodwork after 3-4 weeks, and then adjust accordingly.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> If it were me and I had a history of gyno, I'd start at 25mg/day and get bloodwork after 3-4 weeks, and then adjust accordingly.



Thanks bro, thats exactly what i'll do!

On bloodwork what would you look for? Do you need lipids? Or is this mainly concerning estrogen?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Thanks, I actually have all those i bought from an old vendor on here (extreme peptide i think) I looked at them the other day and all of them have junk settled on the bottom. I tried shaking them but now they're just clumpy. It wont disolve at all.  I never used them, so I never knew the quality of the product. Now i wonder the quality, plus they;re not a vendor anymore..
> 
> I suppose I should buy all new chems



Lots of very negative feedback from that company. Many members complained.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Lots of very negative feedback from that company. Many members complained.



Thanks heavy, I kinda figured that. Their prices were definetly too good to be true.


----------



## squigader (Mar 17, 2012)

I would honestly drop the deca unless you were getting some kind of ancillary to deal specifically with the sides from that. Aromasin and letro won't give you full protection with deca.

Aromasin or Letro will however protect you from the aromatization of the testosterone. Buy one or the other (you know yourself, letrozole is very strong). Letrozole has, for a lot of people, caused the gland to shrink after it has grown. You said you tried it once and it didn't work - I'd give it another try.

Also, try dropping bodyfat. Seriously cut for a few weeks before your cycle. Estrogenic symptoms are more common at higher bodyfat.

Have nolvadex on hand anyway. It is the best thing for gyno.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive done deca once at 300mg/week and didnt exp any sides from it. But my last cycle i was on letro hard to control my gyno on-cycle, and the deca helped with the joint pain.

Letro drys out my points terribly!! 

I did however just order Armosin to take ED and caber for the deca.. If my gyno flares i'll hit the letro again.. If it cant be controlled i'll drop the cycle. I really need to opt for the surgury since I do have great insurance now. Although my doc knows of my steroid use and hopefully wont connect the dots. I tell my doc everything because I want to be treated correctly.

Since we mentioned Deca.. Is it ok to have the same Test/Deca dosages? Or should test always be a little higher?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 18, 2012)

For me I run my test 2 to 1 with deca.. Otherwise I run into libido issues.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Mar 18, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Im going to give manpower a shot.. healty prices!!!   Did a little research and they seem legit
> 
> SO!! to combat my gyno on cycle, obviosuly will have letro on hand.. but should i take 12.5 or 25mg ED of aromasin?



MP is a great choice, adex,letro are gtg. IMO, tabs/caps are better than liquid.
 I prefer adex @.5 eod make sure you have cissus or fish oil for dryness.


----------



## Dath (Mar 18, 2012)

wheresmypants said:


> Since we mentioned Deca.. Is it ok to have the same Test/Deca dosages? Or should test always be a little higher?



Kinda depends on your goals, for a mass/bulk cycle I'd recommend close to a 2:1 ratio In favor of the test. I've ran 750-500 and experienced some issues with libido, not complete "shutdown" but not standing at "full attention" either.
If looking more for joint repair/help some will run test at a low dose of 200-300 mgs to avoid collegen build up and Deca 400 mgs plus to aid in joint repair.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 18, 2012)

Dath said:


> Kinda depends on your goals, for a mass/bulk cycle I'd recommend close to a 2:1 ratio In favor of the test. I've ran 750-500 and experienced some issues with libido, not complete "shutdown" but not standing at "full attention" either.
> If looking more for joint repair/help some will run test at a low dose of 200-300 mgs to avoid collegen build up and Deca 400 mgs plus to aid in joint repair.



Goals are leaning more towards leam bulk or recomp.

My last cycle for 600mg test and 300mg deca. I really liked it but would have liked a little bit more deca. Maybe i'll start 500/500 and decrease deca if need be.


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 19, 2012)

sometimes letro is the only thing that works.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 19, 2012)

weightslayer said:


> sometimes letro is the only thing that works.



I did my first pin today along with 2.5mg on Letro... My gyno is there, its permanent, and it aint going no-where. Last thing I need is it to get bigger. So much like I did on my last cycle. Im gonna stay on letro the whole cycle and hope the deca keeps my joints lubed. Im going to taper it down as I go along, going to play it by ear.

Last cycle I did 300mg of deca and I really destroyed my shoulder from the letro. I got good quality gains, but I cut my cycle short because of joint pain.  

This time im upping the deca hoping to keep the joints lubed, but the gyno down.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 19, 2012)

The joint pain is because of low e2, I would think if you keep your e2 between 15-25, you could avoid a gyno flare up and the joint pain associated w low estradiol.


----------



## wheresmypants (Mar 19, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> The joint pain is because of low e2, I would think if you keep your e2 between 15-25, you could avoid a gyno flare up and the joint pain associated w low estradiol.



I think ive decided to get blood work done every 4 weeks


----------



## UA_Iron (Mar 20, 2012)

Whats your bf%?


----------

